# brembo evo calipers on an audi tt



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

okay i got a set of mitubishi lancer EVO calipers for cheap and im wondering how i can get them to work on my 01 audi tt 225Q.
also i need bigger rotors and such, they are 4 piston and large like the ones on the sti and such. they are really nice. 
has anyone done this? and ideas on where to get parts ? thx guys


----------



## AutoEtienneAigner (Jan 18, 2010)

*Re: brembo evo calipers on an audi tt (jason bouchard)*

easy answer: 
custom carriers to match what you have to the new calipers
find correct sized rotors that fit the new calipers and bolt to your car
sorry im not a good source of part numbers or references but thats my idea of a good starting point


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: brembo evo calipers on an audi tt (AutoEtienneAigner)*

any ideas on who does that sorrta thing ??


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

*FV-QR*

you are probably going to have to mock everything up and grab some proper measurements and any machine shop can fab up caliper brackets.


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (spitfire481)*

hmm i wonder how diff these calipers are to the brembos from big brake kits or the brembos from Porsche kits that we one off to make fit our cars


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (jason bouchard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jason bouchard* »_hmm i wonder how diff these calipers are to the brembos from big brake kits or the brembos from Porsche kits that we one off to make fit our cars 

See the mounting tabs on that stick out the bottom of the calipers? They are specific to the EVO and are not found on the typical aftermarket Brembo caliper or the Porsche Caliper.
If you notice in this pic of a Porsche Brembo - the mounting holes are on the bottom. The typical braket that is machined mounts to those and then to your car. 








You can see the typical brackets in the pic of my Alcons.








You will definitely need custom brackets based upon what ever rotors you decide to go with.


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

i gotta find an online shop who does custom rotors and such, i did the same thing t my integra with nsx brakes and redrilled rotors years ago 
4 piston calipers and 12.4 inch brakes on a 2400 pound car = awesome


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (jason bouchard)*

to make things easier maybe try using the r32/tt rotors and have brackets made. im not sure what the rotor thickness can be with those calipers though
http://www.ecstuning.com/Volks...58683/


----------



## PapioGXL (Jun 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Evo rotors are 32mm thick. Which is almost perfect, because the R32 rotors are 31.9mm


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (PapioGXL)*

i wonder what the total size diamiter the evo ones are compared to the R32 / 3.2tt ? ( i only got the calipers)


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (jason bouchard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jason bouchard* »_i wonder what the total size diamiter the evo ones are compared to the R32 / 3.2tt ? ( i only got the calipers)

Rotor diameter and thickness is the least of your problems. The offset on the caliper to the rotor is going to be your biggest concern because you have to find a way to mount those calipers to special brackets which in turn mount to your spindle where the hub attaches. Both the bracket and caliper have to bolt on from the side which may cause issues with offset.


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

so i will prob have to say goodbye to my 17inch fat fives and prob get some spacers if i can even figure a way to mock these up, i think im gonna try though 
Should be alot cheaper then a BBK


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (jason bouchard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jason bouchard* »_so i will prob have to say goodbye to my 17inch fat fives and prob get some spacers if i can even figure a way to mock these up, i think im gonna try though 
Should be alot cheaper then a BBK 

Why? The calipers should fit fine under the Fat Fives without spacers. Whether they will fit on the spindle is what is in question. I don't think your grasping what I see as the issue here. Of course I could be wrong and the bolt spacing of the caliper matches your spacing on your oem spindle.


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

hmm well I'll admit i am newer to the vw/audi game, so i haven't toyed with the brakes much at all. . . i realize i will have to Fab. up a caliper carrier that will be 100% custom (as I'm sure nothing will line up) 
what your saying is that the carrier, the part that bolts up to the hub and holds the caliper in place will be the hard part rite? thats what i am thinking as well. . that and lining the caliper up correctly with the rotors . . .


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

*FV-QR*

that bracket will be whats lining up the calipers. thats why its important to get exact measurements for the shop that is making them for you. you need to start with a set of rotors. mount them up and then make a jig or something to hold the caliper exactly where it needs to be. then draw up and measure out the dimensions for a bracket for the caliper to bolt to, then that bracket will bolt to the hub. once you get past those brackets you should be good to go.


----------



## rastta (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (jason bouchard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jason bouchard* »_hmm well I'll admit i am newer to the vw/audi game, so i haven't toyed with the brakes much at all. . . i realize i will have to Fab. up a caliper carrier that will be 100% custom (as I'm sure nothing will line up) 
what your saying is that the carrier, the part that bolts up to the hub and holds the caliper in place will be the hard part rite? thats what i am thinking as well. . that and lining the caliper up correctly with the rotors . . . 

Exactly - and looking at the bolt hole spacing - the good thing is that is appears to be wider than the OEM so that any type of bracket will have at least space for four bolts.


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected]rtex)*

ive gotta find a shop that i trust for this fab. in or around NJ maybe pa


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
See the mounting tabs on that stick out the bottom of the calipers? They are specific to the EVO and are not found on the typical aftermarket Brembo caliper or the Porsche Caliper.


That is not entirely true.....
The Evo calipers are specific to Evo's, they are different than calipers on TL-s, STI's, Porsches etc.... Brembo is a large OEM supplier for brake components so they work together to develop calipers for OE's.....
That being said, normally for aftermarket applications the mounting is radially because it is easier for mounting and to make adaptors brkts for.....but there TONS of bremebo brakes that have normal OE ears on porsches, audi's, etc.
FYI as you know VW's use lug bolts not nuts... EVO disks do NOT have set screws, so there would be nothing holding your disk to your car after you take your wheels off







(you could drill for one)
Secondly, the disks are 12", so I would think your TT disks are also 12" I dunno (check thickness too, can go smaller but not bigger), check, but you should be able to find another disk that is very similar for VW/audi application and use that... just get some adaptors made for the difference in bolt pitch and offset of the disk http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
You may also want to understand how much you are effecting your brake gain.
Good luck


_Modified by GTijoejoe at 7:51 PM 2-12-2010_


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (GTijoejoe)*

i don't use set screws on my car and my rotors don't fall off. and i take my wheels of at least once a week


----------



## PapioGXL (Jun 3, 2008)

*FV-QR*

There's a whole lotta bad theory and speculation, and not a lot (if any) of hard numbers and research in this thread.
Evo rotor specs:
diameter 320
height 43.5
thickness 32
hub bore 69
R32 specs:
diameter 334
height 35.3
thickness 31.9
hub bore 65
So in other words, the adapter can be pretty thick, because the evo calipers mount is not flush with the innermost edge of the rotor. Also, the R rotors sit further outwards than the evos do.
The 14 MM difference in diameter is essentially negligible, as you will be making brackets anyway.This will just mean that the inside bit of rotor doesn't get used.


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (PapioGXL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PapioGXL* »_There's a whole lotta bad theory and speculation, and not a lot (if any) of hard numbers and research in this thread.
Evo rotor specs:
diameter 320
height 43.5
thickness 32
hub bore 69
R32 specs:
diameter 334
height 35.3
thickness 31.9
hub bore 65
So in other words, the adapter can be pretty thick, because the evo calipers mount is not flush with the innermost edge of the rotor. Also, the R rotors sit further outwards than the evos do.
The 14 MM difference in diameter is essentially negligible, as you will be making brackets anyway.This will just mean that the inside bit of rotor doesn't get used. 









Wow nice Info thanks, i just gotta find some used or beat up R / 3.2TT rotors for mock up purposes 
I'm excited to get this working









EDIT: wait i just found a pic of stock R32 brakes and they are duel piston and prety big, how much better piston/caliper wise are the Evos VS. the R32 ? i might just go with them if they arent much smaller (it might be cheaper) 
I found this pic and never knew they were dual piston:










_Modified by jason bouchard at 11:40 AM 2-13-2010_


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (spitfire481)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spitfire481* »_i don't use set screws on my car and my rotors don't fall off. and i take my wheels of at least once a week









Corrosion is your friend http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Not everyone will have your experience.

R32 calipers are still floating, so it is difficult for a floating caliper to be as stiff as a fixed caliper by construction.


_Modified by GTijoejoe at 12:45 PM 2-13-2010_


----------

